# /var/run permissions - issues

## col

I am having issues with /var/run permissions after upgrading my server

Firstly mysql server would not start because it was not able to create a sock file in /var/run/mysqld/ ... I work around this by modding the init script creating /var/run/mysqld and chmod 777 /var/run/mysqld -R

Next I had problems with clamav....its was creating /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock with world writable permissions so sendmail would then complainand fail to start ... I work around this by modding the init script with a chmod 744 /var/run/clamav/ -R

I have recently done emerge -u world and upgraded to kernel 3.6

Am I doing something wrong ? Has something changed that I need to know about ?

----------

## floppymaster

If you just upgraded to openrc-0.11.8, you are probably running into the /run issue. /var/run is now a symlink to /run, and /run is a tmpfs that disappears on every reboot.

End result: if the init script doesn't create directories and set permissions properly, stuff breaks. Please search bugzilla and file a bug for any packages that have issues.

----------

## Robert S

This issue has been fixed in clamav-0.97.6-r1 and clamav-0.97.6-r2

----------

## col

ok thanks for the info.

----------

